# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD ve İsrailin Zulmüne Karşı Susmak

## ceydaaa

Hep bir ağızdan Filistin bizim namusumuzdur Kahrolsun Amerika Kahrolsun İsrail hepimiz Filistinliyiz.

ABD her gün Ortadoğu'da İsrail aracılığıyla kan döktürüyor. Dünyanın seyrettiği bu drama, Müslüman ülkeler de seyirci kalıyor. Petrol kaynaklarına el koymak için 100 yıl önceden hazırladığı işgal projelerini hayata geçiren ABD, her gün kan döktürmeye devam ediyor.

Masum çocukların bile önemsenmeden katledildiği bu seri katliamlara karşı ne yazık ki dünyada ciddi bir duruş yok.

ABD güdümündeki Birleşmiş Milletler ise bu olaylara karşı sadece bir gölge durumunda, sesi soluğu çıkmıyor, kınama bile yapamıyor. Çocukları hunharca öldürülen, namusları kirletilen, onurları kırılan, evleri yıkılan insanlara karşı tarihin hiçbir döneminde bu kadar duyarsız kalınmamıştır.

Bu duyarsızlığa anlam vermek mümkün değil, ancak bu petrol savaşından aslan payını alan ABD uşaklarının yaptıklarına bir oranda anlam yüklemek mümkün. Ancak Müslümanların bu ölü sessizliğini anlamak mümkün olmuyor.

O çirkin savaşın sponsorluğu durumunda olan ABD ürünlerini halen satın almaya devam ediyor olmasına nasıl bir kılıf bulacağız?

Hiç olmazsa, bu işgal hayallerinin bir kısmının da bizim topraklarımıza yönelik olduğunu anlamıyor olmamıza nasıl bir çare bulacağız?

ABD Irak'a girerken onların ellerini öpen Iraklılardan kendimizi nasıl ayıracağız?

Kendi çocuklarımızın yüzüne nasıl bakıyoruz? Televizyonda yaşıtları, bombayla yıkılmış enkazların altından çıkarılırken, bizim o haberleri çizgi film izler gibi izlememiz, rahatımızı hiç bozmayışımız çocuklarımızda nasıl izler bırakıyor? Bizi ne zannediyorlar dersiniz? Her şeye rağmen kendisine sığınılabilecek bir baba olarak mı görüyor sanıyorsunuz?

Evet, Müslümanlar Özellikle Müslüman Araplar bu kıyıma kuş bakışı bakıyorlar. Aslan payı alanlar zaten zevkle seyrediyorlar. O mazlumlar yalnız kalıyorlar.

Artık biz Müslümanlar üzerimizde ölü toprağı atmalıyız. Boykot yapmalıyız. Grev yapmalıyız. Sesimizi yükseltmeliyiz. İşgalin büyükelçilikleri üzerine yürümeli, aramızdaki duyarsızları da işgal devleti gibi kınamalıyız.

AB ülkelerindeki Müslümanlar da bu kervana katılmalı. Fransa'da bir Müslüman'ın ölümünden sonra Fransa'ya savaş alınana çevirip ve dünyaya kafa tutan Müslümanlar, Filistin ve Irak konusunda da duyarlı olmalı.

Müslüman ülkeler neden petrol ambargosu koymuyorlar? İşgal devletlerine verdikleri petrolü neden kesmiyorlar? Araplar eğer petrolü keserlerse, işgal kuvvetleri neyle savaşacak? Almanlar dünyaya kafa tutarken, Rusya'da arabaların mazotları donunca yenilmeye başladılar. Eğer arabaları benzinli olsaydı bu günkü Rusya olmayacaktı

Araplar yeniden bir tarih yazmalıdırlar. Müslümanların akan kanlarını durdurmak için veya Allah rızası için eğer petrol musluklarını kapatırlarsa, Ortadoğu'da eylemlerin şekilleri değişir. Ölümler durur.

Biraz geri gitmek istiyorum. 1878-1879 Osmanlı-Rus savaşında, yenik düştük ve yörelerimiz savaş tazminatı olarak Ruslara verildi. 40 yıl esaret altında zulüm gördük. Rusya 1915 yılında Ermenileri başımıza bela etti. Onlar da insanları ahırlara doldurup diri diri yaktılar.

Ülkenin bütün kuvvetleri ortak hareket ederek kurtuluşu başardık. Cenubi Garbi Kafkas Cumhuriyetin kurulmasında ilk imzayı atan Azerbaycan'dır. Kurtuluş savaşında altın toplayıp Türkiye'ye yardım eden Pakistan'dır.

Şimdi biz de Ortadoğu'da bir olup, ABD'nin Müslümanlara zulmünü durdurmalı ve kaynaklarımıza sahip çıkmalıyız. İşgal ürünlerini asla kullanmamalıyız. Zalime karşı mazlumun yanında olmalıyız.

Bizler de bir gün mazlum olabilir, zulme uğrayabilir ve gözlerimiz ufukta, bizim için çırpınan milletler arayabiliriz. Bugün susarsak, yarın da zulüm karşısında ufka bakan gözlerimiz, bakarsınız bir ümitsizlikle yeniden yerlere düşer. Tıpkı bugün onların yaşadığı gibi.

----------

